# Bonjour



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello all. I'm sarah! Susan (barnrat) has been bugging me for awhile to join and I figured I'd give it a go. I work at the barn with her. My horse's name is Raini and she's a 5 year old Quarab. I love her so much, she's my life. I do parelli natural horsemanship with her. And we are working on level 2 though we haven't passed off our level 1 due to my excessive laziness. I also work with a bajillion other horses. The main ones are Dot who I'm teaching Parelli, Misty (raini's mom who needs a ton of schooling) and Autumn Dancer, my friends warmblood. I love riding english and western though my butt finds english more comfortable. I've ridden for 4 years and have done everything from barrels and roping to dressage and jumping. Nice to be here!


----------



## kat (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi I'm new too and just wanted to say hello. I am Claire and my horse is Kat.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome Raini, Welcome Kat....

Sarah, You finally joined! its high time!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi!!!!


----------

